# Modelo 720 for UK bank accounts



## so327 (Jul 13, 2019)

Hello all,

I was hoping to receive some advice from someone who has successfully submitted the modelo 720, declaring UK bank accounts.

I am having trouble confirming which information to enter in the 'NIF en el país de residencia fiscal' box.

I have been told by a financial advisor it should be the bank's UTR (Unique Taxpayer Reference), but am having trouble obtaining this.

The other options I have seen are:

- Company registration number
- VAT number

As far as I can tell some people have opted for the company registration number and some for the VAT number - has anyone had any issues with what they entered?

Does anyone have a definitive answer as to which one is required?

Thanks so much in advance for any help or advice you can give!


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

so327 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I was hoping to receive some advice from someone who has successfully submitted the modelo 720, declaring UK bank accounts.
> 
> ...


When I encounter issues - I put it in the hands of a Gestor to sort it out for me.
There's a fee for their services but unless you have little or nothing to declare, in
which case by all means DIY it yourself online but when the add ons occur,
then I let the Gestor take the strain.


----------



## so327 (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks for your reply Williams2!

The issue is that I have received different answers from different gestores I've spoken to, so was hoping for someone's personal experience with the form (as the gestor I am working with does not seem to be familiar with UK bank accounts specifically).


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Categorically, the financial reference number in UK your National Insurance number. If you have a Unique Tax Reference, UTR, this can be found by HMRC from your National Insurance Number. The vast majority of UK citizens pay their taxes by PAYE and so have never come across their UTR unlike those who complete their self assessment tax returns. Similarly your TIN, tax identification number in UK is your National insurance number whereas in Spain it is your NIE, or TIE, depending on your residency situation.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Each year I supply the info to my gestor I have never supplied tax numbers for banks 
. building societies, etc. 

I just checked my copies of my 720. Those boxes are blank. 

Never had any come back from AEAT,


Ps
Steve. ‘in Spain it is your NIE, or TIE, depending on your residency situation.’

Just for clarity:- The number on a TIE - a Tarjeta de Identidad de Extranjero or Foreigner's Identity card, is ones NIE


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

stevesainty said:


> Categorically, the financial reference number in UK your National Insurance number. If you have a Unique Tax Reference, UTR, this can be found by HMRC from your National Insurance Number. The vast majority of UK citizens pay their taxes by PAYE and so have never come across their UTR unlike those who complete their self assessment tax returns. Similarly your TIN, tax identification number in UK is your National insurance number whereas in Spain it is your NIE, or TIE, depending on your residency situation.


Surely even non-EU citizens have an NIE as well.


----------



## so327 (Jul 13, 2019)

Juan C said:


> Each year I supply the info to my gestor I have noever supplied tax numbers for banks
> . building societies, etc.
> 
> I just checked my copies of my 720. Those boxes are blank.
> ...


Thanks again for this Juan C - if yours was left blank then I'm not going to worry about it too much!

Thanks to everyone for their replies!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

My understanding is you only need to declare assets worth over €50k. If your bank account doesn't contain that much money then you don't need to declare it.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Chop

Not exactly true. 

There three asset groups. If one has a total of 50,000 € in any one, then everything in that group must be declared.

Example I have £24 of premium bonds and a couple of accounts which have just a few pounds in them, but because I have over the total limit in the banks group I have to declare them all


----------

